# Diamond Paint Betta



## RussellTheShihTzu

Hi, All:

I need a new hobby and am thinking of taking up Diamond Painting. Not interested in keeping finished product so this is to see if anyone would be interested in purchasing for shipping, shipping tube and cost of the kit.

There are several sizes available for each pattern but the larger the canvas the more detail one can see. Kits from 12" x 12" to 20" x 28". 

I've listed what the kits cost so you get an idea. Am doing one at a time and the blue one first. It would be $30 + shipping + shipping tube.

I have done paint by numbers and stamped and counted cross stitch and this is supposed to be a hybrid of those two. I admit this may not be for me but want to give it a try. Once I get one done I will know if I'm up for a second. ;-)

If you want to do one for yourself I can send you the web site links in a PM.

Sizes are approximate.

#1 14" x 14"/35 cm x 35 cm. Kit is $25








#2 14 x 18/35 x 45. Kit is $30








#3 16 x 16/40 x 40. Kit is $25








#4 12 x 20/30 x 50. Kit $30 This one and the next look complicated so not sure I'll do them.








#5 16 x 24/40 x 60. Kit $35


----------



## Old Dog 59

I just took a look at the diamond paint website to see what it was all about. This looks amazing. I have all the time in the world to try something new. Please send me a pm with the website that the above kits came from. 

David


----------



## Betta_addict36

Oh wow these are beautiful! Where did you get the kits? I've always been curious to try diamond painting but haven't found any yet for a price i can afford 😞


----------

